# 4423 GVWR sound right?!



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello, just keep hearing/reading of avg weights of 3700 - 3900, yet my car shows 4423 at the door sticker, that seems a bit too much, please let me know if this is normal for an 05 A4 GTO, by the way I bought it from a dealer who said it was a "gm program car". It had 673 miles and pretty much complete except for the missing dashboard emblem. How can I find out what it was used for, any suggestions???


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

GVRW = Gross Vehicle Weight

This does not represent the curb weight to which you may be thinking of. It is the safe maximum load that the vehicle, chassis and tires are designed to haul. 

The GTO by itself, does NOT weight 4500 lbs., thank god.......:cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> GVRW = Gross Vehicle Weight
> 
> This does not represent the curb weight to which you may be thinking of. It is the safe maximum load that the vehicle, chassis and tires are designed to haul.
> 
> The GTO by itself, does NOT weight 4500 lbs., thank god.......:cheers


:agree 

Although my trunk lid itself must weight at least 200 lbs.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

noz34me said:


> :agree
> 
> Although my trunk lid itself must weight at least 200 lbs.


Not to mention the 50 pound skid plate under the engine bay......


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

...and the IRS


----------

